# Marriott's behind the annoying Roomkey.com pop-up



## thinze3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Every time I dod a search for dates at the Marriott.com website, an annoying  Roomkey.com screen pops up giving me options to other hotels.  



> MARRIOTT'S LOGO - Would you like to continue your search?
> Check out these other options from our friends at Roomkey.com




After researching it, I found that Marriott and 5 other large hotel companies formed this site together.  ARTICLE LINK

How long has this been happening?  Within the last week or so?


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 21, 2012)

It has never happened to me and I was on the site today.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 22, 2012)

I was on the site today making a reservation and I did not see this


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2012)

*RoomKey beta*

According to this article.

I guess I am one of the unlucky ones being pushed by Marriott to this site.  It seems the founding members are under contract to push some traffic to the new site.  It is supposed to happen only when exiting without a booking, but, like the person in the article, a glitch is causing it happen upon the original search BEFORE exiting to some users.


I searched last night without any problems, but the new page is opening again this morning with two different web browsers.



ADDED:
After about a dozen or so searches, the pop-up is no longer coming up.  hmmm?  Maybe a there is a pre-set limit of times it will happen.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 22, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> According to this article.
> 
> I guess I am one of the unlucky ones being pushed by Marriott to this site.  It seems the founding members are under contract to push some traffic to the new site.  It is supposed to happen only when exiting without a booking, but, like the person in the article, a glitch is causing it happen upon the original search BEFORE exiting to some users.
> 
> ...




If you are using internet explorer, try a couple of things:

1. Turn ON Pop-up Blocker
2. Turn ON InPrivate Browsing
3. Clean out your browser's cache

That should take care of your issue.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> If you are using internet explorer, try a couple of things:
> 
> 1. Turn ON Pop-up Blocker
> 2. Turn ON InPrivate Browsing
> ...



I clean the cache, temp files, history cookies, etc.. every day.
I have pop up blocker enabled on both Google Chrome & I-Explorer. (always keep them on) (medium setting for I-Explorer)
I have AdBlock enabled on Chrome (always keep it on)
I have Webmail Adblock enabled on Chrome (always keep it on)

I just cleaned everything out again on both I-Explorer and Google Chrome and then closed them.

I just did a search on Marriott.com for San Antonio for June 10-16.  I got thte Marriott results I was looking for, BUT both web browsers opened the same RoomKey.com "pop-under" page showing the participating partners' hotels in San Antonio, including more Marriotts.

*... and it has Marriott's logo at the top of the page!*

I found a RoomKey feedback email address that I am going to respond to.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 22, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I clean the cache, temp files, history cookies, etc.. every day.
> I have pop up blocker enabled on both Google Chrome & I-Explorer. (always keep them on) (medium setting for I-Explorer)
> I have AdBlock enabled on Chrome (always keep it on)
> I have Webmail Adblock enabled on Chrome (always keep it on)
> ...






Are you using a PC or a Mac?

Might it be a virus since no one else has experienced this? 




.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2012)

PC

It continued about 7-8 tries on each browser.  Then I signed in to my Marriott.com account and it stopped on both browsers.

I am certain it is not a virus or malware.  As the article above stated, it appears to be a glitch on the participating hotels websites. Supposed to offer options as you exit without booking.

Marriott insiders has information on it.
https://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/thread/9742

and on Marriott.com here
http://news.marriott.com/2012/01/ro...nture-founded-by-six-of-the-worlds-leadi.html


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 22, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I clean the cache, temp files, history cookies, etc.. every day.
> I have pop up blocker enabled on both Google Chrome & I-Explorer. (always keep them on) (medium setting for I-Explorer)
> I have AdBlock enabled on Chrome (always keep it on)
> I have Webmail Adblock enabled on Chrome (always keep it on)
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.  Sounds like you have tried pretty much everything and found it didn't solve the issue.

Interesting to see if this would still happen from a HTML5 only enabled mobile browser.

Could you possibly attach a link to the pop-up you are seeing?

It would be helpful for others to see what you are experiencing.

Did you ever actually go over to that site and check it out?

They may be tracking you from that site, but you have cleaned everything out so it sounds improbable.


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe I am just over-tired - but I cannot be the ONLY person that read this waaaay too fast and saw "Romney pop-up" - and thought there was another Koch Brothers-type donation thing going on, but from Marriott.


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 22, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  Sounds like you have tried pretty much everything and found it didn't solve the issue.
> 
> Interesting to see if this would still happen from a HTML5 only enabled mobile browser.
> 
> ...




Even if you clean out everything, you STILL have to reboot - and I would reboot the whole computer, not just your browser.  Until you do, it will still fetch recent pages - NOT the changes you wish to make.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 22, 2012)

Mamianka said:


> Even if you clean out everything, you STILL have to reboot - and I would reboot the whole computer, not just your browser.  Until you do, it will still fetch recent pages - NOT the changes you wish to make.



Reboot does not impact files not attached to the registry in PC world.


----------



## windje2000 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mamianka said:


> Even if you clean out everything, you STILL have to reboot - and I would reboot the whole computer, not just your browser.  Until you do, it will still fetch recent pages - NOT the changes you wish to make.



CCleaner (Used to be named cr@p cleaner)

If you think there's some junk that needs to be flushed, this cleans up everything including your registry.  

http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

Free download here

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner

*Leave the settings at default if you don't know a lot about computers.*


If its malware, try Malwarebytes

Malwarebytes is useful for eradicating computer pests.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Free download here

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually have malwarebytes on my computer. I went ahead and updated it and then did a scan. Nothing was found.

After about 8-10 searches on Marriott.com the RoomKey site stops popping under.  Once you clear your cache, it will start over for another 8-10 searches and then stop again.

It is tied directly to the Marriott.com room search site. I know this because when the RoomKey site opens with rooms matching your Marriott.com search area, if you don't close it, the RoomKey site changes automatically once you change your Marriott search on the Marriott.com website.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmmm...I always search for Marriott rooms via the Marriott Rewards site, and have never seen this popup - or heard of them.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's the link from Flyertalk.  It appears to be happening on Hyatt's website as well.  Funny that the OP of this Flyertalk thread is also from Houston.  

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hyatt-gold-passport/1327934-pop-up-roomkey-dot-com.html#post18418038


----------



## windje2000 (Apr 23, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I actually have malwarebytes on my computer. I went ahead and updated it and then did a scan. Nothing was found.
> 
> After about 8-10 searches on Marriott.com the RoomKey site stops popping under.  Once you clear your cache, it will start over for another 8-10 searches and then stop again.
> 
> It is tied directly to the Marriott.com room search site. I know this because when the RoomKey site opens with rooms matching your Marriott.com search area, if you don't close it, the RoomKey site changes automatically once you change your Marriott search on the Marriott.com website.



The only other thing would be to turn off JavaScript.  If it goes away, the popup is probably part of the page.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll try that.

It is definitely not my home computer since even this computer at my office has the same RoomKey pop under.  And I am not signed in to Marriott.

I cannot believe some of you have not experienced this.



_ADDED:_



windje2000 said:


> The only other thing would be to turn off JavaScript.  If it goes away, the popup is probably part of the page.




I disable javascript and no more annoying RoomKey pages!  Cleared the cache and tried again.  Still none.  Turned javascrpt back on and there they are.  You nailed it.

It is definitely coming from Marriott's site and obviously targeted.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm on a Mac with Safari and don't see it whether signed in to my account or not.


----------

